# Check it out



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey guys well i tried to draw a sketch of matt hughes let me know what yall think...take in mind i do this for fun so dont hate im not great ok


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I dont see a knee anywhere near his face. Just kidding, very nice


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ahah shove it...naw for real this took me like couple of minutes....i just felt like drawing it...id say its quality is 7th grade level at best lol


----------

